#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-23
<dpm> morning all
<braiam> morning dpm
<dpm> good morning braiam :)
<gtriderxc> can anybody explain me what does that string mean? No fontconfig-voodoo configuration found for the current LANGUAGE
<gtriderxc> "“language-selector” source package
<gtriderxc> Template “language-selector”
<gtriderxc> "
<trijntje> I would guess that there is no "fontconfig-voodoo configuration" present for the current language, but maybe i'm not understanding the question
<yurchor> Some languages need specific fonts. Fontconfig can be tweeked the way that allows usage of specific fonts for LANGUAGE (not all fonts contain needed symbols).
<yurchor> If such a magick cannot be found, you will see the message.
<gtriderxc> ok now it is clearer but let me ask one more question: what is fontconfig-voodoo?
<yurchor> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/169/improve-your-chinese-viewing/
<yurchor> It is just a script needed to switch the fonts.
<gtriderxc> thanx
<gtriderxc> and does anyone know something about "Factory for notification area" for GNOME?
<gtriderxc> someone suggested it as a developing tool
<gtriderxc> can't google it out
<yurchor> It something like server part of any applet. There are UI and server (factory) parts.
<gtriderxc> ok
<yurchor> Or may be better to say it's a "container", something where applets do their work.
<dpm> so we're deploying the translations portal, and it needs to be configured (but it will not be announced until we've done that and updated the theme). Is anyone around who'd want to help with some testing? It should only take a few minutes
<dpm> if so, just ping me and we'll have a chat on how to do it, thanks!
<gtriderxc> dpm I can helpYou testing
<dpm> gtriderxc, that's fine, I've just managed to test it, but thanks anyway!
<RawChid> Hey dpm, are you there?
<dpm> hey RawChid
<RawChid> I've checked out the code of ul10n-tools and gave it a look
<RawChid> You said somethin about plural search..
<RawChid> I'm willing to help, but can you give me more pointers about the wishes.. It's all vague to me at the moment.
<RawChid> Maybe later if you need some time for it
<dpm> RawChid, ah, that was about the ul10n-search tool. What it does is to search for a given pattern in all translations installed in the system. It searches all the msgid or msgstr of all the .mo files, but until now it did not search in the msgid_plural and msgstr plurals. However, this weekend I did a bit of hacking and I implemented it. Now that you've reminded me I've just committed it: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/ul10n-tools
<RawChid> Ok, just "pull"-ed it now
<dpm> ah, cool. Yeah, it's very much work in progress, but the ul10n-search tool should already have all the functionality implemented. Run ./bin/ul10n-search --help to see what it does. if you see anything that needs improving, feel free to chip in and submit a branch!
<andrejz> dpm it this script similar to "search ubuntu translations" one?
<andrejz> *is
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, but much faster! :)
<andrejz> cool
<andrejz> i will try it out
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, feel free to give me any feedback on how it worked for you. As I say, this is alpha software, and I won't announce it until it's more or less stable and can be installed from a package in a PPA
<RawChid> dpm, what about a INSTALL.txt or something. Because now I have to guess which packages are required. Or is that something that every Ubuntu Dev knows...
<andrejz> dpm, i started ordering translation templates in natty - is this form ok for laucnhpad developers ? - https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdGpQU1BjS1dmQ2tybkVzSVVaZU1LdXc&hl=en_US&authkey=CLa8gPgB
<RawChid> I program for years now, but I'm not a seasoned Python dev :P
<RawChid> I think I first need to run setup.py?
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, that's a good point. I was thinking  that when it's packaged the package will take care of that. I _think_ it should only need python-polib and python-distutils-extra to be installed. All the rest is standard python library
<dpm> RawChid, I think if you install those two packages you should be good to go. setup.py is only needed if you want to install or distribute the package
<RawChid> Hmm, I installed those 2
<RawChid> When running setup.py I get: ERROR: Python module _pythonpath not found
<dpm> RawChid, oh, let me see, this is probably a bug (I told you it was WIP :) Just a sec
<RawChid> I think something gettext, let me take a look myself
<RawChid> ERROR: Python module lp.translations.utilities.gettext_po_parser not found
<dpm> RawChid, the ul10n-search tool should not call that. Are you sure you ran 'bin/ul10n-search --help' and not something else?
<dpm> can you paste what you ran and the output on a pastebin?
<dpm> andrejz, looking...
<RawChid> LOL, I was running setup.py. The search tool is just working!
<RawChid> :-D
<andrejz> dpm, i am wondering if the form is ok for the developers to quickly change priority directly in the database
<dpm> andrejz, they'll probably need a text file rather than a rich text document. However, the document you've created is perfect (it's trivial to convert it to a text file when it's finished)
<dpm> good work!
<dpm> RawChid, ok, problem solved, then :)
<RawChid> Yes
<RawChid> Now lets see if I find something improvable :P
<andrejz> dpm, it's not finished yet. i still have about 100 templates left. hope i will manage by next week
<dpm> andrejz, awesome!
<andrejz> dpm who should i send the list to when i am done?
<dpm> andrejz, just ping me and I'll convert the file to text and talk to the LP guys
<sagaci> bit of a pre-question, but when will the lubuntu packages drift into the main translation sets, like the chromium-browser package
<dpm> hi sagaci, they will only make it to Launchpad if the source packages are promoted to the main repository. Chromium is not translatable in Launchpad as a source package, either (it's not in main). However, it's translatable in Launchpad as an upstream project. If the Lubuntu guys chose to use Launchpad to manage translations for the upstream project, that would be another way of exposing the translations in Launchpad
<cheapie> I'm wanting to translate Ubuntu into a language that's not mentioned anywhere on Launchpad (that I know of). If this is even possible, how would I do it?
<cheapie> Hello? Anyone?
<RawChid> Hello cheapie
<RawChid> If you can't find a team which translating in that language, maybe there should be started a team for it
<RawChid> Which language?
<cheapie> Sorry about that.
<cheapie_> ...stupid connection failed again...
<RawChid> There are more people here in the afternoon (UTC time)
<RawChid> Who know more about this than me ;)
<cheapie_> RawChid: OK. I'll ask elsewhere.
<RawChid> Ok, good luck
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-24
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> morning
<TLE> good morgning
<RawChid> Good morning :)
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-system-tools/+pots/gnome-system-tools/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=can+change+anything+on+the+system   This string is not translated in the Dutch (NL) Ubunutu
<RawChid> I checked out the code en found that this string is not in nl.po . Any idea what to do now?  If I can solve it by myself please tell me what to do.
<dpm> hi RawChid, it seems to come from a conf.in file, but I'm actually not sure what such a conf file is
<dpm> let me ask around
<RawChid> Yes, that was my suspicion :P
<RawChid> But the .po for other languages contain THAT  string (and its translation)
<RawChid> dpm: Shall I look to the TODO's in your code of the translation tool. I think that is an easy task for me to get used to the code.
<RawChid> Or are you working on that already?
<dpm> RawChid, oh, that'd be great, feel free to go for them, I'm not working on them
<andrejz> hello
<andrejz> i have a question about a couple of kde packages
<andrejz> i don't know whether they are graphical or command line and google only findes .po files for me
<RawChid> I don't know if I can help, but what are the names?
<yurchor> andrejz: What are the names of the POs you are interested in?
<andrejz> kdevformatters
<andrejz> kdevgdb
<andrejz> kdevcvs
<yurchor> They are the gui components of KDevelop.
<andrejz> i need to know whether they are graphical programs or commandline programs
<andrejz> ok thanks
<andrejz> dpm, i am done with natty templates - https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdGpQU1BjS1dmQ2tybkVzSVVaZU1LdXc&hl=en_US&authkey=CLa8gPgB
<andrejz> maybe someone can check them before i send it to developers
<dpm> good work andrejz! Let me do this now, then :)
<dpm> andrejz, sessioninstaller has got a high priority. What is it exactly and how visible are its translations? (I'm not disputing the priority, I'm just curious)
<andrejz> dpm, https://launchpad.net/sessioninstaller
<andrejz> it installs codecs and such
<andrejz> sicnce most users tend to do that right after install i gave it a very high priority
<andrejz> it's also a part of default ubuntu install
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, I fully agree with the reasoning. However, is it really that visible? I've just noticed it's not even translated in Catalan, and no one has complained. Anyway, yeah, let's leave it like that. We can always do manual tweaking of priorities if necessary
<andrejz> maybe it became less visible now since people can choose to install codecs in ubuntu installer
<dpm> I'll be back in a minute...
<dpm> andrejz, ok, so going back to the review, here are a couple of things I've noticed:
<dpm> - the templates with priorities 2250 to 2300 might need another priority, since they are not docs (we give this priority to 'docs, non-default, other 2000 - 2500 ')
<dpm> - kdebase-runtime and kdebase-workspace have got a 1810 priority, but I think they should have a higher one. If I'm not mistaken, they are installed by default in the Kubuntu ISO
<andrejz> aha, so i should look at source package and not template name
<andrejz> because i was searching for things such as attica-kde
<dpm> andrejz, yeah. I guess you looked at the .manifest file for Kubuntu Gabor pointed you to. There there are only packages, but there's even another caveat:
<andrejz> yes i looked at .manifest file
<dpm> the .manifest file contains a list of _binary_ packages (the ones that get installed), but Launchpad has a list of _source_ packages (the ones from which the binary packages are created) + templates. In most cases, the name of the binary package is the same one as the source package, but in some other cases it isn't. I had some code to find out source packages from binary ones, let me check if I can find it and we can perhaps come up with a better
<dpm>  list...
<andrejz> does anyone know if epiphany is translatable in laucnhpad ? i cannot find it there
<yurchor> andrejz: Translatable in what sense? It is GNOME upstream project.
<yurchor> And not the default *Ubuntu browser.
<andrejz> @yuchor: i just found that out. the problem is i found a bug in the translation and i was wondering if it's possible to fix it in lanchpad
<andrejz> but it seems it's not possible, so we will need to wait for new upstream release
<yurchor> andrejz: You can create PPA with the fix and point the user to it, imho.
<dpm> andrejz, IIRC epiphany is in universe, so it's not translatable in LP unfortunately
<andrejz> it's not a big problem, just looks a bit unprofessional
<andrejz> dpm, what is the status on universe translatable in laucnhpad?
<dpm> andrejz, I've got an action item this cycle to find out what's needed to do that, and I just got some info regarding that (it needs some trivial amount of work both in the Ubuntu packages and in Launchpad, plus a decision on where to ship them -i.e. on separate language packs?-). However, there are no plans to mass-enable universe translations this cycle. We're just exploring it in case it would be feasible to do for some selected packages (but ag
<dpm> ain, no concrete plans, only investigation for now)
<andrejz> ok
<dpm> andrejz, ok, I've sent the list of Kubuntu source packages installed by default to the ubuntu-translations-coordinators list
<andrejz> thanks a lot, dpm
<dpm> andrejz, no worries, you've done all the work, this is just some minor help :)
<dpm> actually, before using that list, let me try to see if I can give you something more useful...
<andrejz> dpm i adjusted priorities accordingly to the file you sent me
<andrejz> looking at the strings in session installer it seems a bit technical so i am not sure how visible it is
<dpm> RawChid, thanks for the work on the translations tools branch :) Let me create a project for it, so that in the future it's easier to accept contributions through merge proposals. I'll have a look at it tonight
<RawChid> Great :-)
<RawChid> Just comitted the 'both' mode. I think it works, but it couldn't harm when someone else tests/verify it.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-25
<dpm> good morning all
<braiam> good night dpm ;)
<dpm> :)
<RawChid> Good morning :)
<serfus> top of the morning
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> hey RawChid, serfus and andrejz :)
<RawChid> bzr push lp:~/<your_lp_id>/ubuntu-l10n-tools/<the name you like for your branch>
<RawChid> What is usual? trunk ?
<RawChid> dpm^
<dpm> RawChid, usually the upstream project uses 'trunk', so if you are working on a branch of your own (perhaps implementing a feature or fixing a bug), you won't be able to use the same name. Some examples of names: 'bug-12345' if you are fixing a bug, 'my-new-awesome-feature' if you're implementing a feature, 'i18n-fixes' if you are adding some fixes to the internationalization infrastructure... you get the picture. Just name the branch in a way that
<dpm>  it describes what the branch does
<RawChid> Oh okay, now I understand :-)
<dpm> cool :)
<RawChid> Hmm, something else. Yesterday I asked about an untranslated string in users-admin
<RawChid> This: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612650/
<yurchor> Hi! How can I see the progress for the question about team inclusion to Launchpad Translators? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/155900
<dpm> hi yurchor, the progress itself cannot be tracked (people is not continuously working on that question, but they tend to other questions too). As you're subscribed, you'll receive notifications of changes. That said, I can approve the team straight away. Before I do that, could you look into the following points?:
<dpm> * The team description is a bit too brief. Could you add some info on: a welcome note and the purpose of the team, how to contact the team, how to join the team
<dpm> * (This is optional and up to you): you might want to add the ubuntu-l10n-uk team as a subteam of lp-l10n-uk
<dpm> This way translations from the Ubuntu Ukranian translators will make it to the upstream projects in Launchpad thanks to upstream sharing.
<yurchor> 1. No, I cannot, I am not a team owner. 2. If it's recommended why those LP teams organized?
<yurchor> I mean, is not it simple to address your translation to Ubuntu teams?
<yurchor> That's the way that Fedora did with its teams on Tx.net.
<dpm> yurchor, ok, so on 1., can you get the team owner to do this, or ask him to make you an admin to be able to change it? On 2.,
<yurchor> 1. No. There was no response to my mail for more than 5 months (I asked the team owner to join lp-translators).
<yurchor> https://lists.launchpad.net/lp-l10n-uk/msg00000.html
<dpm> we make the separation because some people want to translate upstream projects but not Ubuntu, and they don't want to join the Ubuntu translation team. This way they only need to join the lp-l10n-* team. And just because Fedora does it in another way, it doesn't mean it's the best way ;)
<dpm> yurchor, then in that case, I would suggest that you get the ownership first. We certainly don't want to add a team in which the owner is not responsive
<yurchor> Heh, now it's a worst way (nobody can translate to Ukrainian anything).
<yurchor> Ok, can I ask to include Ubuntu Ukrainian translators, if no LP-translators for Ukrainian?
<dpm> yurchor, just because it does not work for your team doesn't mean it doesn't work for everyone else. The fact that you cannot translate upstream projects in Ukrainian is not because of the team separation, but because no one has asked for the team to be included before (and also because the team seems to be inactive)
<dpm> yurchor, we don't want to have exceptions. Why is it a problem to request the ownership of lp-l10n-uk and then ask for inclusion?
<yurchor> Because nobody respond to it anyway (I have already waited for 3 weeks).
<yurchor> And it's non-sense: I will create the team with only member (ubunut-translators).
<andrejz2> hello dpm, do you have any more comments about natty templates priority?
<dpm> yurchor, I'm more interested in finding a solution than hearing complaints. If no one has responded, you can just ask again to poke. It's the same for every open source project when people get busy. So anyway, let's try to get this sorted. Could you please file a support request to get the ownership of the lp-l10n-uk team and I'll make sure it gets looked at? Then we'll approve the team
<yurchor> dpm: what's the addres for such requests?
<andrejz2> sorry, apparently i am also logged in at another computer, needed to change nick
<dpm> yurchor, it's the same: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion - so if you could file a question there asking for the ownership of the team to be assigned to you, that you tried to contact the previous owner and he's unresponsive, and that you've discussed it with me, we'll assign it to a Launchpad admin who'll be able to make the changes. Then we can take it from there.
<dpm> andrejz2, I haven't had the chance to do another review, but I don't want to be a blocker on this. So do you think you could file the request as I suggested on my e-mail reply yesterday?
<andrejz2> sure i can do it
<dpm> andrejz2, ah, even better, it seems the document can be saved as a CSV file, which the Launchpad team will find easy to work with. So could you either attach the CSV file (if it can't be done in Answers, I'm not sure) or point at the document and mention it can be saved as CSV?
<dpm> and feel free to subscribe me to the question as well
<dpm> anyway, time for lunch, I'll be back later...
<andrejz2> ok
<dpm> cool, thanks
<RawChid> dpm, any news on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/612650/
<RawChid> Oh, bon appetit ;)
<yurchor> dpm: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158960
<dpm> yurchor, thanks for the support request, but I believe this comment was not necessary: "Regretfully, Launchpad Translations Coordinators must be fantastically overloaded and there was no progress for 3 weeks." You'll find that people will be generally more willing to help without derogatory comments :(
<dpm> we're an open source project, and if something is not working, it's better to ask how one can help, rather than complaining about other people
<dpm> that's why we've got the code of conduct, to avoid such situations and to work more effectively together
<yurchor> Ø ëòùö åðôå åðø³ ø³ ùçóò ³ùãêñóþ Èãå ø庳 åðó àøê³å åøüó øò 7 íóôê³ öøåð ³ãñð ô äùòï öôøåþ
<yurchor> Oop, sorry.
<yurchor> I know that this is open source. But it is the first time in 7 years, when I waiting for such a long time.
<dpm> yurchor, well, then you've been very lucky. I find this all the time, and if there is no response in something I've got a special interest in, I just insist and poke the people working on it
<yurchor> I try to choose the projects with the responsible teams. This was the first time I have been forced to do something. I really do not like this.
<andrejz2> @yuchor: I think nobody does
<dpm> hey RawChid, I asked that on #ubuntu-desktop when you mentioned it the other day, but I got no response. I'm not sure if conf.in files are a new format or just plain text configuration files. I'd suggest filing a bug so that we can keep track of it on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+filebug
<RawChid> Ack
<andrejz2> @dpm: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158963 is this ok ?
<kamusin> morning folks
<kamusin> I am wondering if this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/685119 is connected in some way to ubuntu translations project, at least banshee developers guess that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 685119 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Banshee Sync iPod/MP3 page, Displays selected Playlist from dropdown incorrectly. (affects: 3) (heat: 34)" [Low,Incomplete]
<dpm> hola kamusin, looking at the last upstream bug comments, it seems to me that it's not translations related (although I cannot say I'm 100% sure)
<kamusin> dpm,  I see.. anyway, I have noticed that there is still a discussion in upstream tracker about that
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-26
<dpm> good morning all!
<RawChid> Good morning
<andrejz> morning rawchid
<RawChid> If you know TODO's for the Translations Tools, maybe make a blueprint of white board dpm ?
<RawChid> Hi andrejz
<dpm> RawChid, good idea. I'm a bit constrained on adding separate actions to the diagram, as it should be frozen as of today (we can only add actions at the start of the cycle), but I think I can at least add one. What do you think about: "Improve the ubuntu-l10n-tools scripts to have it ready as a package for wide useage" - the idea is to get to a state where the scripts are working and can be used to automate tasks related to translations, and that w
<dpm> e've got them packaged in a PPA for people to easily download and install. What do you think? Would you be interested in contributing to that?
<RawChid> Sounds good. I would like to learn more on those processes and contribute in coding those scripts
<dpm> RawChid, excellent, thanks. I'll add the action then :)
<RawChid> Yesterday I explored the other 'tools' from your branch and discovered that some things doesn't work at all. Only problem is that I have no idea what to do, or where to start.
<RawChid> At the moment I ca't work on it. But just that you know...
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, as I said, I just put everything together in a branch to get started. Only the search tool is working. I'm about to add another simple tool that you might want to look at. Let me come back to you in a few minutes...
<dpm> I'll add a README file with the description of what each tool does
<dpm> and the TODOs
<dpm> that should help you get started
<RawChid> That can be very helpful
<RawChid> I'm about to lunch, bbl
<dpm> RawChid, ok, done. When you're back, you'll see the changes if you pull from lp:ubuntu-l10n-tools - enjoy your meal! :-)
<RawChid> Great! When I work on this I'll see it. Today I have some obligations :P
<andrejz> hello dpm
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<andrejz> i was wondering if you could help me with template priority settings
<dpm> andrejz, sure, how can I help?
<andrejz> I am not a coder and hence not sure how to expand the script to run over .csv file
<andrejz> look at the last answer - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158963
<dpm> andrejz, ah, don't worry about this, I'll take care of it, so that next time we need to set the priorities you can just run the script. We've been talking about this with RawChid about an hour ago, and he'd be willing to help on that
<andrejz> that's fantastic. thanks RawChid
<andrejz> :)
<dpm> I have added the code danilos wrote for us to the ubuntu-l10n-tools project already
<andrejz> great. every small automation helps a lot in the long run :)
<dpm> yeah, that's the idea :)
<andrejz> ok danilo just sent an improved script which already uses .csv
<danilos> dpm, there was a small bug in the previous script
<dpm> danilos, what was it? (I was intending to run it over staging, but I haven't done it yet)
<dpm> ok, I see it from the answer, I'll update the script in ubuntu-l10n-tools
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-27
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hi henninge, are you around for a question on message sharing?
<henninge> dpm: Hi! What's the question?
<dpm> hey henninge, it's in relation to bug 788685 - we're talking about enabling the translation of selected universe packages in LP. So far we've discussed enabling them for package uploads, and I'm curious what the situation is for universe source packages if the upstream project is set and the link for message sharing with the Ubuntu source package is set too. In that case, is there any check in LP that stops translations being shared/enabled if the
<dpm>  Ubuntu source package is from universe, or are all Ubuntu source packages treated the same for message sharing, regardless of which repository they come from?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788685 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685
<henninge> dpm: there is no check at all whatsoever of where the packages are from.
<henninge> dpm: there is only the "include in languagepack" checkmark for templates.
<dpm> henninge, cool, good to know, thanks. So it seems that for projects/packages which support automatic imports + message sharing we won't have to do anything special to get them imported. Excellent! :-)
<dpm> oh, actually, yes, we'll have to do something: first modify the package's debian/rules so it builds a .pot file and the translations get exposed in Ubuntu. I guess here we'll still need the bug to be fixed, as the .pot template will need to be imported in the translation tarball through soyuz, which now discards the translation tarbals from universe
<dpm> hi andrejz, I've just run the script to set the priorities according to your csv file, and they are now all set for both natty and oneiric, so good work :) - could you please mark your "Set up translation template priorities in Launchpad" action in the whiteboard from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-sustainable-translations as DONE? Thanks
<andrejz> dpm, just got the email
<andrejz> you got me for a second there ;)
<dpm> team work :)
<andrejz> oh,just noticed. my nickname on launchpad is not andrejz, but andrej.znidarsic, just so that you know
<andrejz> item marked as DONE, BTW
<dpm> andrejz, great, thanks. I've updated your LP id, then
<andrejz> when are translations for oneiric supposed to open, dpm?
<dpm> andrejz, I was thinking around alpha-1 (next week or so), but I'd like to review the imports queue first.
<andrejz> would you mind giving me the link again?
<dpm> andrejz, I'll give you something better: I'll show you how to get to it, so you don't have to remember the link :)
<dpm> So, you can go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<andrejz> even better
<dpm> and then choose Oneiric in the link, and then...
<dpm> ... on the right pane, under Administration, you can choose the imports queue link
<dpm> then in the filter,
<dpm> choose "Needs Review" in the first one, and "Only pot files" in the second
<dpm> then press the "Filter" button
<andrejz> ok, got it. thanks
<dpm> there is a trick, too:
<dpm> you can add '&batch=300' (without the quotes) to the URL to see more entries in one single page
<dpm> another couple of things about the imports queue:
<dpm> there are some things that suck a bit -> every package upload generates an entry, so you can end up with several entries for the same template
<dpm> in that case, the best thing to do is to just approve the oldest one and Launchpad will then take care of approving automatically the others
<andrejz> OK. I noticed there are many of test3.old, test7.new by ubuntu archive autosync. What to do with those?
<dpm> andrejz, ok, so since you've just started with it and I don't want it to be extremely boring for you, what I'd suggest would be for now to just go through the entries and see if there is anything obvious that you thing should need to be approved. Once you've done that, you can have a look at such entries as the ones you are mentioning and investigate whether they need to be approved or blocked (my guess would be that they should be blocked). As yo
<dpm> u see, managing the imports queue is a bit of investigative work: looking at the source packages and templates and finding out whether they are worth getting approved and thus exposed to translators
<dpm> and as usual, feel free to ask anything you're not sure or would like to know more about
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> i guess i can freely block gimp-help since help files are not translated in launchpad?
<andrejz> dpm, i have a problem
<dpm> andrejz, exactly, and the same applies for man pages: you can also block them. I see you learn fast ;)
<andrejz> i can only change status to Blocked, Deleted or Needs Information
<andrejz> but not approved
<andrejz> i would like to approve evolution 3-0.
<dpm> andrejz, ah, sorry I should have explained that better. You can change the status to Approved, it's just that it needs setting some extra parameters and it's not available in that menu. Here's how you can approve templates:
<dpm> Click on the pencil icon next to the "No import target selected yet." message below the entry. That will take you to a form
<dpm> most of the settings will have been set for you, so generally it's just a matter of doing a sanity check and pressing the "Approve" button
<dpm> You can try that on the evolution-3.0 template, but please, don't approve it yet,
<dpm> I'd like to go through the settings with you before
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> i am wondering if i should approved evolution-3.0 at all since it hasn't been determined whether evolution or thunderbird will be used as email clients
<dpm> andrejz, regardless of the decision (I haven't been following up the discussion lately, but my hunch is that evo is here to stay), evolution will be in main, so we need to approve it
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> i think value template should be changed to evolution
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, that's what I was going to suggest, but we might need to change something else first. Before we do that, is the meaning of all fields in that form clear to you? Do you have any questions?
<andrejz> translation domain applies to the name of .mo files, correct?
<andrejz> and name is the name translators see in launchpad, correct?
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, exactly. domain should also correspond in the vast majority of cases to the name of the pot file in the 'path' field
<andrejz> ok, then everything is clear, i guess :)
<dpm> yes, 'name' is the name of the template and what translators see in LP. We can change the name freely, but we have to be careful:
<dpm> Launchpad determines whether translations are shared between templates distro releases based on the name. So if we change a name, we'll have to change it in all other releases to make sure message sharing is still working
<dpm> So with Evo we've got an interesting situation:
<dpm> we've got a template named 'evolution' (corresponding to Evolution 2.x) for all releases. In Oneiric we additionally have a template named 'evolution-3.0' (corresponding to Evolution 3.x) that we want to rename to 'evolution'. So here's what we can do:
<dpm> 1. Disable the 'evolution' template in Oneiric (or rename it to 'evolution-2.0')
<dpm> 2. Rename the 'evolution-3.0' template in Oneiric and approve it
<dpm> So basically, before you press the "Approve" button, we need to take care of 1.
<andrejz> but if we rename 'evolution' to 'evolution-2.0', messages won't be shared, right?
<dpm> andrejz, correct, but then we'll rename 'evolution-3.0' to 'evolution' and the oneiric evolution messages will be shared again, but with the 3.x template
<andrejz> if we do 1.
<andrejz> we will have evolution-2.0 (old evolution) and evolution (new evolution)
<andrejz> but massages won't be shared between them, correct?
<andrejz> this would be a pity since strings are almost the same
<dpm> andrejz, correct (nearly :). 1) Note that if we disable it, it won't be visible to translators, which is what we want -we don't want translators to see 2 templates- 2) Following 1. and 2. messages will indeed be shared -> the evo 3.0 template which we'll name 'evolution' will share strings with all previous distros (natty, maverick... etc)
<andrejz> ok, so template name will be only change for 11.10 and not for previous distros?
<dpm> andrejz, yes, exactly. The changes you do for a template you do them for a particular distro
<andrejz> so it works for the distro you set and for the future distros, correct?
<dpm> exactly
<dpm> when we open a new distro, all templates are copied
<dpm> so the changes you do in one distro before the copy happens
<dpm> are always carried over
<andrejz> ok cool
<andrejz> i think i am getting it now
<andrejz> so where can i change the name of old evolution? is it through the same interface?
<dpm> that's why we had to set the priorities in both natty and oneiric. Since the copy had happened already, we had to write them on both. Had we set the priorities before Oneiric opened, then we wouldn't had needed to: the priorities from natty would have just been copied
<dpm> so to change the name of the old evolution you can go to:
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates , and then
<dpm> press the "Administer" link, which should take you to: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/+admin
<dpm> there you can change the name to 'evolution-2.32' and then uncheck the two checkboxes:
<andrejz> dpm, i would like to note that a number of templates still has priority 0
<dpm> * Template is active
<andrejz> has your script been applied yet?
<dpm> * Include translations for this template in language packs?
<dpm> just a sec, let me check. In the meantime, is that clear? ^^
<andrejz> yes, i get it
<andrejz> ok i renamed the template
<dpm> andrejz, there are only 9 templates with 0 priority. My guess is that they are templates which were not in your CSV file, since the file was for natty templates only
<andrejz> oh, ok.. than it's no problem. probably names have changed in between. i will need to set up priority once more again once everything gets in, so it's no problem
<andrejz> so now i should go back to the import queue and accept evolution, but change the name to "evolution"
<dpm> andrejz, yeah exactly. There is one additional step that is a bit of a pain: on the approval form there is no possibility to set the prioriy, so you'll have to go to the https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates page and set it afterwards (to the same value of the old evo template)
<dpm> I filed a bug for that a while ago
<andrejz> but first it needs to be imported
<andrejz> so probably i need to wait for some time after I approve it, correct?
<dpm> I think templates are created straight away on the DB, but I might be wrong. You can see if it's there already by refreshing the https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates page on your browser
<andrejz> also probably i need to do the same with evolution-exchange, evolution-data-server, etc ..
<dpm> yeah, I saw them too
<andrejz> so under name i choose evolution,  but leave translation domain evolution-3.0, correct?
<dpm> correct
<dpm> there might be some more modules where we need to do that now that we're transitioning to gnome 3.0, but I think most of them are well behaved (unlike evo :) and don't include the version number in the domain, so we don't have to do anything
<andrejz> what about the various test templates by ubuntu archive autosync? i think those can be safely blocked .
<dpm> yeah, probably. One thing that helps sometimes is to click on the template link on each entry, and it will download and show you the POT file. That is often useful to have some indication on whether it is worth exposing those messages to translators
<andrejz> ok, cool. i think i have all the basic info i need to start working now
<andrejz> thanks for your patience while explaining it to me
<dpm> also another note about blocking that is a bit of a pain: when you block an entry, any subsequent uploads won't appear on the queue, which is good, but only works on an uploader basis - if another person other than the one who did the upload you blocked does a new upload, it will appear again on the queue (and we'll need to block it again)
<dpm> andrejz, nothing to thank for, thank you for helping on this! :-)
<dpm> also, if I'm not around, there is some more reference info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTranslationsCoordinators/Actions/LpTemplateAdministration, but some of it might need updating
<andrejz> ok, i will gradualy administer import queue when i will need a break from translations ;)
<dpm> awesome :)
<serfus> for some reason, when i click on the little magnifier icon for more details on a string in transmission it directs me to a other string
<dpm> serfus, could you give us the link of the translation where you've experienced this?
<serfus> e.g, when i click on string 400, it directs me to string 430
<serfus> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/transmission/+pots/transmission/he/+translate?field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=untranslated&start=170
<dpm> serfus, oh, wow, I can confirm that, it looks like a regression to me. Would you mind filing a bug about it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug/ ?
<serfus> dpm, will do
<serfus> thanks
<andrejz> dpm, why would template such as amarok be blocked ?
<andrejz> i mean "need review"
<dpm> thanks serfus
<dpm> andrejz, generally, when a template has been approved once, it should get automatically approved in the future and only end up as "Needs Review" very briefly (all imports start as "Needs Review" before the auto-approver script has processed them). However, if they remain in "Needs Review" for long, it means that the auto-approved could not approve them because the upload settings differ from the settings in the current template. The most common ca
<dpm> se is that the developers have change the path of the POT file in the package. That is either the name or the location of the pot file, and it's what's shown in the 'path' field in the import queue entry approval form
<dpm> or it could also be that the source package changed
<dpm> but that's not that common
<dpm> so to find out what happened,
<andrejz> oh yeah, i just noticed the package was uploaded 3 hours ago
<dpm> oh, so it might be that it will be approved nevertheless and you don't need to do anything. Let me have a look...
<andrejz> what is the normal import time?
<andrejz> at how old templates should i look at ? more than a couple hours? more than a day, a week maybe?
<dpm> andrejz, it's difficult to say, as it depends on the load of the servers. I think the auto-approver runs every 20 minutes or so, but it might take longer if it has to iterate through a big bunch of templates and po files. I generally leave the templates that are less than a day old
<dpm> so I'd say, as a rule of thumb, a day
<andrejz> ok cool
<andrejz> i noticed this package - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/72511292/unity-doc.pot. it seems old since there is much more info on unity in other packages
<andrejz> do you know where it's from, why it's for?
<dpm> actually, I don't know much about it. I wanted to ask the unity guys about it last cycle, but I got side-tracked. After the first look at the template, I figured out it wasn't that useful to users. If we want to accept it, we need to make sure that the unity maintainers fetch the translations from Launchpad and put them in the package before release (it's a documentation file, so it cannot be shipped in language packs)
<serfus> dpm, should I add the ubuntu translation project to the bug i reported?
<dpm> serfus, good point, but I think it is not necessary in this case: I believe it's a Launchpad-only issue
<serfus> okay
<dpm> serfus, could you please subscribe me to the bug, or show me the link so I can subscribe myself?
<serfus> subscribed you
<serfus> anyways, what brought me to that bug was that odd developers note on string 400
<serfus> "don't try to display the actual lines - it causes issues"
<dpm> serfus, :) I think the developer just happened to write a comment not related to the translation, and gettext picked it up and put it in the template
<serfus> ha reasonable
<kelemengabor> hi
<kelemengabor> what should I do with bug #759780 ? I'm trying to assign it to upstream software-center, but LP does not allow me to do so
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759780 in ubuntu-translations "spelling mistake in software-center (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759780
<kelemengabor>           Project                     software-store           (Choose another project)                                                                           software-store           doesn't use Launchpad to track its bugs. If you know this bug           has been reported in another bug tracker, you can link to it;           Launchpad will keep track of its status for you.
<kelemengabor> this is what I get on /+choose-affected-product when selecting software-center
<kelemengabor> dpm? anyone? :)
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, let me have a look
<kelemengabor> and software-store links to https://launchpad.net/software-center - pure madness
<dpm> I think the thing here is that IIRC the s-c guys don't use LP to track bugs on the upstream project and only track bugs in the distribution. As per lp/software-store redirecting to lp/software-center I believe it's because the project started as "store" and was changed to "center" due to concerns from the community. I think the link remains still from that time, to make sure any -store urls direct to -center. Anyway, let me have a look...
<kelemengabor> oh, I see...
<kelemengabor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center says it is not set up
<kelemengabor> I just didn't expected that this can happen :(
<dpm> yeah, they don't use the upstream project for bugs, just the tracker for distro packages. I've added a bug task for the software-center package
<kelemengabor> thanks, I learned something today :)
<dpm> :)
<kelemengabor> one more question about the sustainable translations blueprint
<dpm> sure
<kelemengabor> I see that I'm expected to organize a bug day
<kelemengabor> I'm not sure about this... we don't have that many bugs anyway
<kelemengabor> why would it make sense?
<kelemengabor> I see that on bug days, people just triage bugs, bug we have about 40 untriaged bugs in all
<kelemengabor> that's not that much
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, I added a note on the blueprint, asking you if you'd be ok with it. First of all, if not, just let me know and I'll take care of it. As per whether it makes sense or not to organize one, I think it does: it's not only about triaging bugs or sending reminders to reactivate incomplete bugs, but it's also about giving visibility to the ubuntu-translations project to get more involvement from the bugsquad in helping out and to let
<dpm> translators/users know it exists and that they should file bugs against it
<kelemengabor> okay, then let it be... but I think we would need more help on actually fixing the triaged bugs :)
<kelemengabor> when should it be? after alpha 2 or 3?
<dpm> yeah well, a bug day it's also a "poke the developers to fix that annoying bug" day ;)
<kelemengabor> I think it should be after the Oneiric translations are opened and the first langpacks are delivered
<kelemengabor> but when is that?
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think that'd be too early, as many strings might not be translated and then people start filing bugs about English strings showing up. Also, not so many people install the dev release until the last alphas. I'm thinking of opening translations next week after alpha-1. And for the bug day, I was thinking perhaps just after alpha-3, to make sure all the critical bugs are at least triaged before beta-1
<kelemengabor> okay
<kelemengabor> alpha-3 then
<dpm> cool, thanks
<serfus> what does one suppose to do when translated strings are showing untranslated?
<dpm> serfus, you can try to search for the translations on the .mo files if you are familiar with this type of files, or if not, you can simply ask on the ubuntu-translators mailing list to see if they are also untranslated for other languages. If they appear untranslated for everyone (although being translated), then the best thing to do is to file a bug
<serfus> thanks dpm
<serfus> is there a reason for 'Development focus: maverick series' on the ubuntu translations LP page?
<serfus> kelemengabor, has anyone dealt with Bug #760761
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760761 in transmission (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "»Minutes« and »seconds« as well as »pieces« not translateable (affects: 6) (dups: 4) (heat: 114)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760761
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-28
<serfus> is someone available to give me a hand with a bug?
<trijntje> serfus, sure, how can I help?
<serfus> hey trijntje, i have triaged Bug #789567
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789567 in sessioninstaller (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Typo string 38 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789567
<serfus> trijntje, now i want to know if there is something i can do in order to fix it
<serfus> i have no clue how to proceed
<trijntje> I think the people from sessioninstaller will get a notification, and they should fix it in their source
<serfus> i see
<serfus> so nothing for me to do?
<serfus> just seems like an easy fix
<trijntje> serfus, well, I think in theory you could get the code and submit a patch with a fix, but I dont know how to do that
<serfus> trijntje, me neither :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-22
<dpm> hi all
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-24
<andrejz> hi dpm! is today's meeting on ?
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, it is, are you guys up for it?
<dpm> I don't have much on the agenda, mainly a summary of UDS
<kelemengabor> dpm: sure
<andrejz> sure but i might need to be without a mic (will try to get one before it starts)
<dpm> ok
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, all set?
<kelemengabor> I am :)
<dpm> :-)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-25
<artnay> who are the people on this UDS video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8BG4bAkdbE
<artnay> there wasn't any follow-up to dpm's original UDS msg at mailing list
<dpm> oh, I didn't realize the video was recording :)
<dpm> so that's me, Ursula Junke, Paco Molinero, Milo Casagrande, and the other ones I can't see the faces of yet. You can have a look at the blueprint subscribers
<artnay> I did, only andrej rang my bell :-)
<dpm> there's Daniel Manrique
<artnay> dpm: as udisks2 will be included in 12.10 and its translations are hosted on transifex, is there any plans to highlight those this cycle?
<artnay> there's actually many more freedesktop.org templates on transifex, see https://www.transifex.net/projects/p/freedesktop/
<dpm> hightlight how? You mean if they will be imported into Launchpad?
<artnay> dpm: probably should highlight them in wiki
<artnay> Under "Please translate in upstream" :-)
<artnay> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/TranslationsPrecedence maybe we could collect upstream links for software that exist in main to those pages
<artnay> "Please translate these in upstream, it can probably be done before this cycle's LP translations are open"
<artnay> and then ubuntu-specific packages (that exist only on LP) should be separated into their own category
<artnay> there's debian's ddtp, gnome l10n, freedesktop.org on transifex and pootle, translation project etc.
<artnay> but I fail to see any wiki page actually linking to those projects.
<artnay> well, this exists https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority
<dpm> artnay, sure. Same as last cycle, I won't be spending much time on translations on Q, and rather focus on app development, so I don't think I'll be able to dedicate time to that effort. If you'd like to drive this, do feel free to start editing the wiki, it does seem a good idea to me
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-23
<Gwaihir> can people see this page on Launchpad? https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups
<dpm> Gwaihir, "Not allowed here"
<Gwaihir> cool... not only me then
<Gwaihir> dpm, at least this is accessible: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<dpm> Gwaihir, yeah, that was the next thing I tried :)
<Gwaihir> :-=
<Gwaihir> :-)
<Gwaihir> dpm, do you remember which is the procedure to add a new language to Launchpad? not a team, but a real ISO code language...
<dpm> Gwaihir, https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages
<Gwaihir> cool, thanks dpm
<teolemon> what should be on that restricted page ?
<teolemon> what is
<YoBoY> teolemon, this page should present the 46 translation groups in launchpad
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-26
<Geochr> Hi all, is there a date when the translations for 13.10 will open ?
<UbuPhillup> are you here teolemon ?
<teolemon> yes
<UbuPhillup> teolemon: i have put the picture here https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1RQHreoJem8wxH9Rq_E7m3AL5z9JlUR84znCQaQeST_A/formResponse into the Healthcheck is that okey ?
<teolemon> yes
<teolemon> we just need more work on page order and questions
<UbuPhillup> teolemon: okey i do what i can ;)
<teolemon> I've added a couple of things in addition to the previous survey
<teolemon> but I'm not sure we cover everything
<teolemon> the idea is also to trigger a though process
<teolemon> so I'd like to include as many best practises as possible
<teolemon> so that while filling the survey
<teolemon> the person answering begins thinking about adopting them
<teolemon> but not for the portal
<teolemon> where I want to unify things
<UbuPhillup> yes
#ubuntu-translators 2014-05-20
<eyfour> The phone app translations for my language were finished yesterday, but dpm's stats (see http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/nb) still claim that some strings are remaining. Any ideas?
<dpm> eyfour, let me update the stats now, perhaps they've not yet landed on the code
<eyfour> dpm_: Thanks. Feels good to know that Launchpad isn't playing mind games on me again :)
<dpm_> eyfour, np :)
#ubuntu-translators 2014-05-22
<eyfour> Which site manages the inital/upstream translations for gnupg (as in before they are imported to LP)?
#ubuntu-translators 2015-05-20
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody help with reviews of https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app? :)
